# More Free Magazines



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

New list of magazines offering their current issue free - some are for Fire only ("Details" is one I noticed), others can go to iPad as well - I sent the Crochet magazine to my iPad.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5165567011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0T8JWMJQBYTFEJWDRPAD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1370924062&pf_rd_i=2735187011


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

wuhoo, Don't know what "Details" is about but it has Adam Levine on the cover and it was free....so I got it

Looks like Details is a mens magazine...oh well..


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this again!  The last time you posted a link to free magazines I stocked up for my trip this past weekend.  I've read them all and was going to go through my carousel deleting magazines today.  Now it's full of new magazines to enjoy!  This is why I love kindleboards!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you explain how the free magazines work?  Do you get one issue and if you don't cancel they continue to send them? Or do you just "buy" a free issue to check it out?


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, when you click on the "buy it now with one click" button, it says above it "buy the current issue for $0.00", and Amazon will not automatically send you subsequent issues.  Pretty nifty, huh?


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Very! I'm going to check it out, thanks!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Very Nice!  Thank you


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just realized something even niftier...the last group of free issues they offered I got a copy of Everyday Food.  It showed up again in this month's offerings and I thought I wouldn't be able to order it again because I had already taken advantage of the offer.  I clicked on it, but wasn't sure if I'd get my email receipt telling me I'd been charged $1(the regular per issue cost).  I just checked my emails and I did in fact get it for free again!


----------



## ame8199 (Apr 4, 2010)

yesterday when i did this, i got a .99 credit for the mp3store.  Pretty nifty...free magazine and free music as well.  not sure if its still going today.  

"Details" was in the promo.


----------

